# Y-CRUNCHER - PI-2.5B Bench



## Petar666 (Jan 10, 2022)

Y-CRUNCHER - PI-2.5B, the bench is located in BenchMate, which you can download here - BenchMate 0.10.9.2 The CPU-Z - CPU and Memory partition should also be present in the picture, and the CPU partition should be the actual CPU frequency, not the one reduced by the power saving features, if any. I recommend those with less cooling to download 100-200mhz before releasing it!
When the test is over, press F6 for the result.
Example, my result
24/7 Intel® Core™ i9-10900KF @5.0GHz; RAM 2X8GB DDR4 @4266MHz 18-19-19-36 CR2) - 105.90 s


----------



## The King (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Jim Johnson (May 7, 2022)

I saved it for overclock.net but before adding the CPU-Z etc. Anyways, I added them here as an afterthought.


----------



## Jim Johnson (May 11, 2022)

Better result. Can't figure out how to edit the above post.


----------



## The King (May 20, 2022)

CPU is stock no CO.


----------



## The King (May 25, 2022)

Reduced my previous time by almost 24 seconds.  (122.389 sec)


----------



## ir_cow (May 25, 2022)

HWBOT Submission: https://hwbot.org/submission/4982911_ir_cow_y_cruncher___pi_2.5b_core_i9_12900k_1min_1sec_170ms

CPU clocks will affect the score by a few seconds. Get your tFAW and tRFC down as low as you can go to get that last second shaved off. I didn't have time to try again yet, but this is my best so far. I think I would have a better score with 6800 MT/s CL30 1T.


----------



## The King (Jun 3, 2022)

5600 Stock Auto in BIOS. RAM 3800 CL14. (78W)


----------



## oobymach (Jun 3, 2022)

Here's what my 5600x does


----------



## The King (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## glnn_23 (Jul 1, 2022)

12900k        8 cores / 16 Threads

Closest I can set in bios AVX512 is max frequency - 100MHz.


----------



## Det0x (Jul 1, 2022)

Guess i can share my old 5800x3d results, 4450mhz max


----------



## The King (Jul 6, 2022)

The King said:


> 5600 Stock Auto in BIOS. RAM 3800 CL14. (78W)
> 
> View attachment 249710


----------



## glnn_23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Slight improvement with cpu and mem speed.


----------



## Petar666 (Jul 7, 2022)

glnn_23 said:


> Slight improvement with cpu and mem speed.
> 
> View attachment 253936


The result is great, what do you use to cool it? The processor voltage at 5.5 is great


----------



## glnn_23 (Jul 8, 2022)

Petar666 said:


> The result is great, what do you use to cool it? The processor voltage at 5.5 is great


Using 2 x 360 HWlabs rads for cpu and a 120mm fan over dimms. 
Winter here  in Australia, so cool ambient.
AVX512 running at 5.4


----------



## Det0x (Oct 8, 2022)

7950x makes and appearance


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 13, 2022)

A little more testing, including YC Pi-2.5b.
7950x.


----------



## The King (Oct 13, 2022)

@glnn_23 Are you running HWINFO in the background during the run?
Best to close all background app even disconnect from the internet when doing a run it can shave off some time.


----------



## glnn_23 (Oct 13, 2022)

The King said:


> @glnn_23 Are you running HWINFO in the background during the run?
> Best to close all background app even disconnect from the internet when doing a run it can shave off some time.


Yes I had HWINFO and Aida64 running in the background. . This was more to play with voltages and use Y cruncher and RamTest for stability testing.


----------



## glnn_23 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Det0x (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 22, 2022)

Y-cruncher has been my new thing lately. 
What a treat.
 Here's under 4 minutes with a dual core. 

Celeron G6900.
Patriot C36 series (Samsung ic).
Asus B660-G (external clock gen).
GTX 980KPE.
SAMSUNG 980pro 1tb.
Antec CP series 850w.

237.058s


----------



## ir_cow (Nov 22, 2022)

You guys should start submitting to HWBOT.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 22, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> You guys should start submitting to HWBOT.


Already did.
That is 5th place of all dual cores submitted and 2nd place for the cpu model.








						ShrimpBrime`s y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b score: 3min 57sec 58ms with a Celeron G6900
					

The Celeron G6900 @ 5174.7MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b benchmark. ShrimpBrimeranks #5 worldwide and #2 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## The King (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Nov 22, 2022)

I ran this one last night...





And my 5900X is sweltering under the little PA120


----------



## freeagent (Nov 23, 2022)

Managed to work it down a little


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Managed to work it down a little
> 
> View attachment 271447


Nice bro!

Try 1T and increase the reference clock. 

Also need cpuz tabs 
Cpu
Memory
Motherboard
And SPD for each stick.


----------



## The King (Nov 24, 2022)

This benchmark definitely benefits from dual rank setups as well has lower RAM timings. Still hitting thermal limit


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2022)

The King said:


> This benchmark definitely benefits from dual rank setups as well has lower RAM timings. Still hitting thermal limit


That's why I like Y-Cruncher.  
It's F'n HOT as Intel Burn Test. Love it.

This benchmark doesn't scale super hard with CPU frequency. So don't put all your effort there.
The last one I subb'ed here was running 5100mhz and some change. 
Getting times as fast as those running LN2 6ghz plus. 

I took 2 days, not sure but more than 12 hours, tweaking to shave 5 seconds off. 
Gave up dude. Cause the IMC just wasn't taking the heat lol.


----------



## The King (Nov 24, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> That's why I like Y-Cruncher.
> It's F'n HOT as Intel Burn Test. Love it.
> 
> This benchmark doesn't scale super hard with CPU frequency. So don't put all your effort there.
> ...


Its actually all core frequency that is the *most important*. In my first bench that was with AUTO but frequency shows 4788 max.
That is actually just the max ST frequency. The second one with the better times but lower frequnecy is because it was locked to 4600 all cores. No ST boost has it is not needed in this benchmark

Getting high frequency on all cores and keeping away from thermal limit would be ideal along with some Dual Rank RAM and low CL and tight sub timings.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2022)

The King said:


> Its actually all core frequency that is the *most important*. In my first bench that was with AUTO but frequency shows 4788 max.
> That is actually just the max ST frequency. The second one with the better times but lower frequnecy is because it was locked to 4600 all cores. Not ST boost has it not needed in this benchmark
> 
> Getting high frequnecy on all cores and keeping away from thermal limit would be ideal along with some Dual Rank RAM and low CL and tight sub timmings.


Well I can only give you a bunch of tips and see where that takes you. One of them being C-states and boost disabled. Run your all core max but keep under 90c for sure. 80c is ideal, 70c max would be a sweet deal and anything colder, the memory controller might start giving you good lovens.

See this benchmark loves efficiency.
Some overclocks are pushed beyond that = poor score.
The heat is also located on your memory sticks = actively cool them.
Y-Cruncher is utilizing 11GB of your memory. So they may run warmer than expected.
Memory controllers and heat do not mix. Control the CPU and I/O temps the best possible.

Once you have the heat in check 100% certain, then concentrate on the memory timings.
For this benchmark, tighter secondary timings matter. But not always tighter as some may think.
Thinking efficiency.

Bus frequency (BCLK) increase is almost certain to help.
Drop the cpu multi and concentrate on the reference clock a little.
Squeezing just a bit more on the same memory divider (THIS is where it's really at)

And off you go!!!
But I cannot suggest to you timing sets and which to change.
Because our HW greatly differs!


----------



## The King (Nov 25, 2022)

The King said:


> This benchmark definitely benefits from dual rank setups as well has lower RAM timings. Still hitting thermal limit
> View attachment 271485


Thermal throttling seems to be costing time. Dropped from 4600 all core to 4400 got me over 1 second faster time.
Much better temps too 85c Max @ 1.09V and 149W  (Not bad for Micron RAM)



Spoiler: 95.302s









Still bouncing of thermal limit on this run


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 25, 2022)

The King said:


> Thermal throttling seems to be costing time. Dropped from 4600 all core to 4400 got me over 1 second faster time.
> Much better temps too 85c Max @ 1.09V and 149W  (Not bad for Micron RAM)
> 
> 
> ...


You've successfully shaved off roughly 3 seconds since your first post on this page of 97s and some change.

While doing so, from 4859mhz to 4400mhz. 

Looks good!


----------



## The King (Nov 25, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> You've successfully shaved off roughly 3 seconds since your first post on this page of 97s and some change.
> 
> While doing so, from 4859mhz to 4400mhz.
> 
> Looks good!


Thanks, best run was 4450 all core. That is the limit of my CPU Air-cooler with this benchmark, I actually lost some time on that last run. Clock speeds dropped down!
Only thing left now is to change RAM to some Samsung B-die and see what that gives me.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 25, 2022)

The King said:


> Thanks, best run was 4450 all core. That is the limit of my CPU Air-cooler with this benchmark, I actually lost some time on that last run. Clock speeds dropped down!
> Only thing left now is to change RAM to some Samsung B-die and see what that gives me.


Can you guys increase the bus clocks on these chips, or do they start acting funny??

Lowest divider you can muster with the highest memory frequency possible.
If we where benching old school 1:1 is the way to go for this benchmark at the highest frequency possible.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2022)

I will run again later this evening, wish I had my FC140 though, PA120 no likey my choice of power limits on my 5900X


----------



## The King (Nov 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I will run again later this evening, wish I had my FC140 though, PA120 no likey my choice of power limits on my 5900X


Have to push it to the Max closing in on that 5800X3D @$$. That even sorta rhymes.   j/k






ShrimpBrime said:


> Can you guys increase the bus clocks on these chips, or do they start acting funny??
> 
> Lowest divider you can muster with the highest memory frequency possible.
> If we where benching old school 1:1 is the way to go for this benchmark at the highest frequency possible.


I can do 100.5 on BCLK.  It does make a difference in CPU and RAM clocks but this is just for fun.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 25, 2022)

The King said:


> Have to push it to the Max closing in on that 5800X3D @$$. That even sorta rhymes.   j/k
> View attachment 271645
> 
> 
> I can do 100.5 on BCLK.  It does make a difference in CPU and RAM clocks but this is just for fun.


Just for fun is exactly why I do it too!!!


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 27, 2022)

5800X, PBO -23 (all)





I guess y-c is somehow sensible to memory timings (running XMP default atm)
the optimised settings I was using with 2x 8G don't work anymore since I upgraded to 4x 8G, but as I'm still validating CPU limits I want to be 100% sure CPU is stable before moving to memory tuning, so this is it for now


----------



## The King (Nov 29, 2022)

Into the 93s 












						Gambit`s y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b score: 1min 33sec 936ms with a Ryzen 7 5800X
					

The Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4450MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b benchmark. Gambitranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 2, 2022)

ir_cow`s y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b score: 49sec 519ms with a Core i9 13900K
					

The Core i9 13900K @ 5700MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b benchmark. ir_cowranks #24 worldwide and #16 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Petar666 (Dec 2, 2022)

*8* 



> 13900КF @ P5800 / E4600 / R4800
> 2х16GB DDR5 7200MHz 34-42-42-34 2T


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 3, 2022)

Petar666 said:


> *8*


If you submit it will be #10 for 24x y-cruncher - Pi-2.5b ranking


----------

